# Auto-flowering strain help.



## Cole (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a reliable seed bank that sells auto-flowering strains. I want something small and easy to grow like lowryder.The thing is the seed bank HAS to be pay-pal verified. Any help would be great.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 14, 2008)

the doc  type in doctor chronic seedbank in google


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.elephantos.com/product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=1194
Check these out... I haven't tried them but will do soon enough 
Let me know how it goes 
Oh and if you live in the US.. get a friend to receive it for you in Europe or Canada and than send it to you in the US...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry just read what you said about paypal. no seedbanks do paypal, dutchbreed used to, but its against paypals rules so they stopped it. sorry bro!


----------



## dimebag420 (Sep 2, 2008)

avoid paypal for all things green! they have a tendency to freeze accounts with funds in them, they also share info with big bro. i have heard a few horror stories from people buying legal farm supplies, lights, and even entheogens.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

i'd suggest goin through the doc with a prepaid credit card.if you have a chase account,go to your local bank.they do them for free for people with an account. use a fake name on it along with the mailing adress you want the seeds sent to (you put this imformation in on the website). they set the card up and all you gotta do is go to a website and 2 seconds later (after you type in your name and adress its ready to use. 
..If not the doc,then just do it this way to order from a different seedbank.this is how i order all my seeds....no problems yet


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 2, 2008)

Dr Chronic is out of stock. but dope-seeds.com has them.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am buying from Jim at Dope-seeds.com.  Let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a reliable seed bank that sells auto-flowering strains. I want something small and easy to grow like lowryder.The thing is the seed bank HAS to be pay-pal verified. Any help would be great.



Cannabisseeds.com says they take Paypal and they have really great prices.  I have not ordered from them, so know nothing about the seed quality, etc, etc.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 9, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> I am buying from Jim at Dope-seeds.com.  Let ya'll know how it goes.



I had a great experience with Dope Seeds. I am in the states, and my order made it within a week after being shipped.


----------

